# Need help chosing new 1911



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just consigned my SA XD 40 Tactical and my SA 1911 Champion GI. I wasn't shooting the XD enough as I love my .40 Sigma (I know, I know but my trigger job made it a fine shooter) and bought the XD for a low price so I won't lose any money on the deal. The same is true for the 1911. I hated the sights so instead of upgrading sights and other components, I decided to sell off both and move up to a more feature rich 1911 .45.
I will be getting back $700 for the two guns and am willing to add $500 max to it. Spending less on the gun will go to ammo so price is an object.

I'm looking for: Shoot-ability out of the box...high quality components...reliability...full size (this will be a shooter only)...component add on potential

I'm looking at: Kimber Custom TLE 2... Kimber Classic Match...Para-Ordnance PX745S...Colt 1911 Govt. Model. XSE...Dan Wesson Pointman Seven...Sig Arms GSR Revolution

Any other recommendations to look at in the $700 to $1100 range? Please chime in with comments about these models. To this point, I've only shot inexpensive 1911's with varied results.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They're all good choices. That's kind of tough. I have two Para pistols and love them both. They really build some really nice pistols. If you don't have one yet you might want to check one out. I carry my LTC daily and have just in the lat day or do put it up to carry a Colt Commander I've had a while. Mostly just for a little change of pace more than anything.

I'm not a big Kimber fan..No reason really..I just haven't picked one up yet that gave me that lovin' feelin' Great guns..Just not one that I've looked at to buy. Anything with Sig Sauer's name on it is going to be a good gun. I haven't shot their 1911 though and can't give an educated opinion. I always think a Colt is a good add to anyones collection but they can be a little picky as to what they want to eat.


BTW..Nothing wrong for feeling the strong love got the Sigma. I had one for years and loved it. I did some trigger work to it and got it to about 5.5 lb and that made it a dream to shoot. Probably the best money I ever spent on a pistol was on that Sigma. I sold it not long ago main;y because a friend of mine would just bug me to death to sell it to him and I have a few other 40's anyway..lol


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am happy with my S&W Commander 1911 SC-PD. Right out of the box and has never missed a beat in over a year with all kinds of different ammo run through it. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

If you go with the Sig go with the Platinum Elite. I have the S&W 1911,great piece. I also have the SA loaded. I'd give the edge to S&W, it has a better trigger pull. Just my opinion though. My next one will be a Sig, either the C3 or Platinum Elite.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I currently own 3 Kimbers. The Stainless Classic Target has never malfunctioned, is spooky accurate, and I don't have to worry about it rusting. I carry the Tac-II more often, because of the light weight, but for a range gun, the Stainless Classic Target is hard to beat.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the colt govt xse would be my choice in SS
the history of colt, the appreciation factor, the collectability factor and long lived


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going with a PT1911 this week! $550 and all the popular custom options!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> I'm going with a PT1911 this week! $550 and all the popular custom options!


How long have you pondered this decision? Why are you choosing the Taurus? I'm thinking in terms of range accuracy so I want a gun that can out perform me at the range so I can work 100% on my technique and not worry about the gun spraying wider groups than necessary. The Taurus has gotten some mixed reviews. I've owned the "cheap" or inexpensive version of SA's 1911 with a 4" barrel and when I've shot other upscale 1911's I've had improved results. I was going to pay $150 to improve the sights on my Champion but though it better to sell it for $400 and another gun that wasn't leaving the safe, and putting all of that towards a more accurate 1911. I would love to trust the Taurus as that gun but I don't. It would save me $500 to put toward ammo.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Chip McCormick, Fred and Virgil Tripp, Sandy Strayer, Steve Nastoff, and Dave Skinner have all had a positive hand in the creation, development, and marketing of STI pistols. While best known for prized IPSC/USPSA/ competition guns and a superlative line of defensive-type 1911 pistols, STI also produces pistols that are in your price range. 

Their Trojan 5.0 model is about $1k. With Bomar style adjustable sights, it is ready to compete in IPSC, USPSA, IDPA, or SSSA right out of the box.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

....I'm thinking in terms of range accuracy so I want a gun that can out perform me at the range so I can work 100% on my technique and not worry about the gun spraying wider groups than necessary.....

i have read that accuacies are: 
govt mil spec 1911 is 4" @25yds
glock 21 and kimber SSII is 2" @ 25 yds
STI is 1" at 25 yds


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The last two posts are what I'm looking for. You STI guys throwing in some stats and knowledge on the way these guns come optioned is the inside info I'm looking for to make my choice. I'm going to three shops tomorrow to look around. I know I'll be able to handle an STI, an S&W 1911, a Kimber Custom 2 and a Sig Revolution tomorrow. Then I'll decide and probably purchase later this week. 

Any and all info is helpful. Keep it coming.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> I'm going with a PT1911 this week! $550 and all the popular custom options!


Talk about bang for the buck. mine is one of my fav range toys. It does as well out the box as dang near anything I've ever owned.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of your help!!! 
I finally made my purchase today (it takes me a while since I'm a purchasing executive at a large company so it's ingrained into my nature perform thorough eveluations before buying anything). I bought a Kimber Custom TLE II for $799. Awesome gun at an awesome price. Also, my two consigned guns sold this week from the same shop where I bought the Kimber so I'm only paying tax on the monetary difference in the trade which is $50 so tax is only $3. This means another $45 in savings. I couldn't be happier. The gun will be in within a month. Can't wait to shoot it and provide a range report. 

The shop owner's wife sealed the deal for me. Her story is that she is usually at the range shooting "well" when some gents gather around to watch. Inevitable, one of them asks what she is shooting. When she tells them it's a Kimber Custom, she says they say "oh, so that's it", and walk away.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase, sounds exciting! Can't wait to hear your range report and see some pictures!

-Jeff-


----------



## dante (Apr 5, 2008)

*Request for assistance*



Baldy said:


> I am happy with my S&W Commander 1911 SC-PD. Right out of the box and has never missed a beat in over a year with all kinds of different ammo run through it. Good luck on your choice.


I'm an italian just arrived in this forum. I was looking for some opinions about the STI Spartan. I've never had a 1911 and I'm looking for some suggestion or opinion about the above mentioned weapon. thanks


----------

